# Wanting to adopt a young dog



## ScottLAimee (Jun 3, 2010)

Hi

me and my partner are looking to adopt a young dog under the age of 6 months i have been brought up with dogs all my life and have bread staffs and english bullterriors, i have moved to the nottingham area and will be willing travel aslong as its not over 50 miles away 

if you have a dog that matches this description and you cant look afte him please contact me on 07854012808 thank you
i am going to be out from 4 - 5:15 but you can text me or just 1 bell me il ring you back asap


----------



## flufffluff39 (May 25, 2009)

ScottLAimee said:


> Hi
> 
> me and my partner are looking to adopt a young dog under the age of 6 months i have been brought up with dogs all my life and have bread staffs and english bullterriors, i have moved to the nottingham area and will be willing travel aslong as its not over 50 miles away
> 
> ...


Have you tried dogs for sale in your AREA ???


----------



## ScottLAimee (Jun 3, 2010)

flufffluff39 said:


> Have you tried dogs for sale in your AREA ???


Yeah we have looked but most places that advertise like gumtree seem to have alot of fake numbers and links on them i tried phoning around yesterday and only found 1 legit person and he wanted £2000 per pup


----------



## GSDlover4ever (Feb 21, 2009)

Do you want to rescue a dog?


----------



## ScottLAimee (Jun 3, 2010)

Yes we are considering a rescue dog


----------



## flufffluff39 (May 25, 2009)

ScottLAimee said:


> Yeah we have looked but most places that advertise like gumtree seem to have alot of fake numbers and links on them i tried phoning around yesterday and only found 1 legit person and he wanted £2000 per pup


What dog was that?? A bulldog was it??


----------



## GSDlover4ever (Feb 21, 2009)

Where abouts in the world are you?

Have you tried your local rescue or breed specific rescues?


----------



## blueribbonuk (Nov 17, 2008)

what breed of dog are you looking for


----------



## 2Hounds (Jun 24, 2009)

Here's some general dog rescues around Nottinghamshire could also check Dogsblog and dogpages.
babbington dog rescue 
second chance rescue
Babworth Animal Rescue
Jerry Green- Blidworth
Doris Banham Rescue 
RSPCA-radcliffe


----------



## ScottLAimee (Jun 3, 2010)

GSDlover4ever said:


> Where abouts in the world are you?
> 
> Have you tried your local rescue or breed specific rescues?


i live in nottingham


----------



## ScottLAimee (Jun 3, 2010)

2Hounds said:


> Here's some general dog rescues around Nottinghamshire could also check Dogsblog and dogpages.
> babbington dog rescue
> second chance rescue
> Babworth Animal Rescue
> ...


Thank you for these i am taking a look now


----------



## ScottLAimee (Jun 3, 2010)

blueribbonuk said:


> what breed of dog are you looking for


We will consider any dog breed or x 
but the ones we are looking for mainly are bulldogs and i know its gonna cost money to get one these dogs


----------



## GSDlover4ever (Feb 21, 2009)

ScottLAimee said:


> We will consider any dog breed or x
> but the ones we are looking for mainly are bulldogs and i know its gonna cost money to get one these dogs


Bulldog Rescue
PO Box 18, Midhurst, West Sussex, GU29 9YU
Tel: 01730 810531 Fax: 01730 815422
Email: [email protected] Bulldog Rescue and Rehoming

Is it bull dogs in particular or bull breed/ types?
I.e bull terrier,
Bull mastiff
staffy......?


----------



## ScottLAimee (Jun 3, 2010)

Any type really iv been brought up with staffs and english bull terrirors and my dad had 2 old tyme english bulldogs


----------



## GSDlover4ever (Feb 21, 2009)

My geography is rubbish but i will give you a list of rescues who have those particular breeds with that particular look.

*Staffordshire Bull Terrier*

Dorset Staffordshire Bull Terrier Rescue
Mrs D Dennet, Broadstone, Dorset. Tel: 01202 699198

Downlands Staffordshire Bull Terrier Club Rescue Service
Pat Pritchard (Co-ordinator), North Cheam, Surrey. Tel: 020 8641 2786

Hampshire Staffordshire Bull Terrier Rescue
Email: [email protected] Hampshire Staffordshire Bull Terrier Rescue

Leicestershire Staffordshire Bull Terrier Rescue
Mrs Norma Vann, Gaddesby, Liecs. Tel: 01664 840570

North Eastern Staffordshire Bull Terrier Club Rescue
Mrs A Hubery, Bishop Auckland, Co Durham. Tel: 01388 608763

Northern Staffordshire Bull Terrier Rescue
Bob Whittall (Co-ordinator) Tel: 01229 465791
Email: [email protected]
Anna Murray (Hon. Secretary) Tel: 07747 831 293
Email: [email protected]
Northern SBT Rescue

Scottish Staffordshire Bull Terrier Rescue
Mrs K Hamilton, Dirleton, Lothian. Tel: 07775 875993
Scottish Staffordshire Bull Terrier Rescue

South Eastern Counties Staffordshire Bull Terrier Rescue
John & Gwen Laker, Canterbury, Kent. Tel: 01227 471647

South Wales Staffordshire Bull Terrier Rescue
Mrs C Pascoe, Swansea, Glamorgan. Tel: 01792 423021

Staffordshire Bull Terrier Rescue
Mrs F B Green, Farnworth, Bolton, Lancs. Tel: 01204 573942

Staffordshire Bull Terrier Rescue/Rehoming
Mrs J Mason, Hove, East Sussex. Tel: 01273 418081

*Boxer Rescue*
Mrs C E McGrath, Hoylake, Wirral. Tel :07789 870117 
Mrs G Steer, Isle of Man. Tel: 01624 627718
Email: [email protected]

Boxer Rescue
Mrs B Hoad, East Sussex. Tel: 01273 870776

Cotswolds Boxer Rescue
Miss J Brown, Berkeley, Gloucester. Tel: 01453 511303

Home Counties Boxer Welfare
Miss Ann Podmore (Co-ordinator/Secretary), Leighton Buzzard, Beds. 
Tel: 01525 240288. Email: [email protected] 
Mrs Rita Clarke (Membership secretary), Welwyn Garden City, Herts Tel: 01707 330438 Home Counties Boxer Welfare

Lincolnshire Boxer Rescue
Mrs D Barnes (Sec & Co-ordinator), Holbeach, Lincs. Tel: 01406 490350 Fax: 01406 426159
Mrs J Tree, Boston, Lincs. Tel: 01205 357001
Mr & Mrs D Blinko, Hemel Hempstead, Herts. Tel: 01442 393153

Norfolk Boxer Rescue
Mrs S Fox (Co-ord & Sec), Hainford, Norfolk. Tel: 01603 890655
Mrs H Harvey (Treasurer), Hellesdon, Norwich. Tel: 01603 415448
Email: [email protected]
Norfolk Boxer Rescue

South Wales Boxer Club Rescue
Mrs Gill Greenway, Llanelli.
Tel: 01269 870960 E-mail: [email protected]

South Western Boxer Club Rescue
Mrs S Cowell, Nr Exeter, Devon. Tel: 01626 865016
Miss J Grover, Taunton, Somerset. Tel: 01460 281202

Thames Valley Boxer Rescue
Mrs J Drew, Nr Swindon, Wilts. Tel: 01793 726868

Trent Boxer Club Rescue
Mr B Alton (Co-ordinator), Selston, Notts. Tel: 01773 810630

Tyne, Wear & Tees Boxer Rescue
Mrs S Oddy, Northumberland 01830 540270
Email [email protected]

Wessex Boxer Rescue
Mrs B Groves, Nr Melksham, Wiltshire. Tel: 01380 828158

White Boxer Rescue
Mrs S Dawson, Preston, Lancs. 01772 690458
(Also contact for training of deaf Boxers)

*Bull Terrier *Club Welfare Trust
Mrs J E Kenway (Co-ordinator), Hook, Hants. Tel: 01256 861227
Mr & Mrs F Haworth, Bacup, Lancs. Tel: 01706 874653

*Bulldog*

Bulldog Rescue
PO Box 18, Midhurst, West Sussex, GU29 9YU
Tel: 01730 810531 Fax: 01730 815422
Email: [email protected] Bulldog Rescue and Rehoming

*Bullmastiff*

Bullmastiff Society of Scotland Rescue
Mrs L Lawrie (Welfare Co-ordinator), Larkhall. Tel: 01698 887378

Bullmastiff Welfare
Mrs C M Ryder, Manchester. Tel: 01204 524508
Mrs S West, Manchester. Tel: 0160 320 1488

Southern Bullmastiff Society Welfare
Mr B Blunden (Co-ordinator), Herts. Tel: 01992 892079
Mrs B Browning, Wilmington, Kent. Tel: 01322 663956

*French Bulldog*
French Bulldog Club of England Welfare Trust
Mrs H B C Watkins - Chairman, Farnham, Surrey. Tel: 01420 23437
Mrs J Keates - Sec & Treasurer, Scarborough, N Yorks. Tel: 01723 863875
Mrs S Hawkins, Southampton, Hants. Tel: 01489 582936
Rev J Thomas, Ammanford, Carmarthenshire. Tel: 01269 850726


----------



## JJAK (May 28, 2010)

ScottLAimee said:


> Yeah we have looked but most places that advertise like gumtree seem to have alot of fake numbers and links on them i tried phoning around yesterday and only found 1 legit person and he wanted £2000 per pup


Heya, put a wanted ad on preloved, thats what we did and thats how we got the border collie, we paid £20 petrol money for her and the old owner delivered her all the way from warrickshire....worth a try


----------



## ScottLAimee (Jun 3, 2010)

Thank you every 1 for all the help


----------



## billyboysmammy (Sep 12, 2009)

there are literally hundreds of staffy and staffy crosses in rescues at the moment, and many more getting put down every week due to the staffy crisis.

If you can, please please please consider giving your time and home to one of these!


----------



## ScottLAimee (Jun 3, 2010)

Yes this is our first choice we wanna rescue a dog


----------



## GSDlover4ever (Feb 21, 2009)

ScottLAimee said:


> Yes this is our first choice we wanna rescue a dog


At the moment any rescue go to, well that isn't breed specific will have a staffy in it at the moment.


----------

